# Rifle Targets



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Do any of you older guys have difficulty with rifle targets that have the large black bullseyes ( 5 to 8 inch diameter)? The targets I'm talking about are generally the NRA-approved style targets like the one below.










Most of my rifles have military peep sights with front posts that are black. I have an extremely diffiult time seeing the top of the post against the black background of the bullseye. I've solved this problem by buying light blue and white targets....which are a bit more pricey. I also find that just a black smaller black circle on a white paper plate works well.

Anyone else with this focusing problem using iron sights against a black background? How do you deal with it?


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I had a prroblem with whiteout on my pistol front sight shooting at a white silhoette target, but no rifle problems I mostly use scopes for rifle.......


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Just a black smaller black circle on a white paper plate.

Actually, I use a square of duct tape, set so that it's a diamond shape, rather than a square.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

You could also use a dab of nail polish on the front sight to highlight it.. Color choice is up to you....


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

beowoulf90 said:


> You could also use a dab of nail polish on the front sight to highlight it.. Color choice is up to you....


Good idea but the only color of nail polish we have around is called, "I'm Not Really a Waitress."


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Good idea but the only color of nail polish we have around is called, "I'm Not Really a Waitress."


Well anyone that might see "I'm Not Really a Waitress" nail polish probably doesn't mind and anyone in front of the sight won't be worried about the color and couldn't see it anyway...

May I suggest the Dollar Store... I'm sure they have a color just for you...eep:

Also if you use the proper color your sight may be more visible in low light conditions..


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I wonder if they sell tritium paint?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

ok so here is what you do , go to the mall , apparently there is a store in most of them, i wouldn't know i can count on 3 fingers how many times i have been to the mall in the last decade, that sells blaze orange and chartreuse and other really wild colors of nail polish , or so the fishing guys tell me apparently it is not the type of place large bearded overall wearing male types would normally go but if you go into the mall and ask a oddly dresses teen girl with brightly colored finger nails of many shades of florescent finger nail polish while giving you a dirty look they can manage to point you in the rough direction. or so i have been told buy the fishing guys that make their own lures and jigs.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> I wonder if they sell tritium paint?


they do have phosphorescent paint that you charge up with light and it glows for hours 

trillium is actually slightly radio active so i don't think so

try this Amazon.com: glow in the dark nail polish: Toys & Games


apparently I have some how missed a hole sub culture of glow in the dark party goers. it is an interesting search.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if it is a m16 m14 style sight post try this 
Amazon.com: Tapco Intrafuse AR Enhanced Colored Front Sight Set: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

are you sighted in for a 6 O clock hold ? or do you set point of impact to the top edge of the sight?


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> are you sighted in for a 6 O clock hold ? or do you set point of impact to the top edge of the sight?


Exactly!

When punching paper with iron sights, especially click adjustable, I simply set my sights for a 6 oâclock hold, and then hold the bull on top of the front post with a hair of âdaylightâ between it and the bull. 

With my aperture front sights, I chose a front size that has enough daylight around the bull to get a clear pitcture.

Chuck


----------



## liddledoggie (Feb 6, 2007)

i would have problems with that target. thats why i put a black dot on my paper plates but duct tape sounds good. would fiber optic rods glued on to the front sight help. i have one in front of me now that im going to mount on my rossi 92. i would post a link to them but im not that smart. joe


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Cabin, I use peep sights and find it handy to use the targets that have a black ring on white background and white center. I don't have one handy, but they're available for download on Internet.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Wouldn't Testors model paints work on gun sights? Although there really is glow in the dark and silver nail polish.

Dh used my pink sparkly polish on the front sight on my rifle. Works great if there's snow on the ground. Not so good against green grass.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

I got a gold gilding pen from the hobby section @ x-mart, I'm partial to gold beads..


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i have been thinking about a inverted triangle target for some time , i really should make some up and try them , i am thinking for a post front sight to use a inverted triangle the post would be held so that it just touched the tip of the triangle for sighting in for precision.

i am thinking about a 8 inch black triangle at 100 yards should sit above a post nicely on a white back ground 

if you use butcher paper shiny side out and spray paint it it shows decent when the round hits it , in the spotting scope 

some paints work better than others , it is best when they sit on top of the plastic layer of the paper and not soak in , when the bullet hits it takes some paint off kind of like a shoot and see target.

i also like the bright orange target stickers for sighting in , but for just shooting paper targets for score adjusting the sight to a 6 oclock hold or a globe type front sight with an appropriate sight insert to place all the way around the black of the bulls eye target, then you focus on balancing out the white all the way around


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I use stick on "Target Spots"

They come in different sizes and are *BLAZE *Orange











You can also *print your own* with a lot of options on colors and bullseye designs:

Varmint Al's Free Printable Targets

Rifle & Pistol Targets


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I can't see the black on black either, I just need some younger eyes.
I use bright white tempera paint, and when I get tired of it, It scrapes off with a thumbnail


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Ok, since some of you don't or won't buy any nail polish

And I haven't seen it suggested yet.. 

You can also use "wite out" correction fluid.. You know the stuff they used to use for mistakes made by typewriters..

Yea I know antiques.. But they still make the stuff.. I guess someone out there still hammers away on a typewriter....


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I use stick on "Target Spots"
> 
> They come in different sizes and are *BLAZE *Orange
> 
> ...


We use those and just stick them to paper plates hung on chicken wire.
I also like the ones that leave a bright spot like Shoot-N-See or Orange Peel targets








Eggs work good too, and they don't hide the sights


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> are you sighted in for a 6 O clock hold ? or do you set point of impact to the top edge of the sight?


Since I was a kid, I've aimed for the center of the bullseye. Even though many aim at 6 o'clock - and it works for them - it just seems strange for me to aim 3 to 4 inches below the point that I want to hit. When using a scope, holographic (red dot) sight, or crimson trace, I always aim for dead center, too.

Thanks for the tip about the paint and the colored AR posts, I'll give them a try. I know I'm gonna feel a bit strange putting paint on my M1s.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I use stick on "Target Spots"
> 
> They come in different sizes and are *BLAZE *Orange
> 
> ...


Those would work! Thanks!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> We use those and just stick them to paper plates hung on chicken wire.
> I also like the ones that leave a bright spot like Shoot-N-See or Orange Peel targets
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'd have a problem with that target with it's large black bullseye.

I sometimes shoot at clay pigeons hung from chicken wire. They're eay to put a bead on.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

beowoulf90 said:


> Ok, since some of you don't or won't buy any nail polish
> 
> And I haven't seen it suggested yet..
> 
> ...


I think "White Out" would be the proper paint to use on my Smith-Corona M1903A3...if you catch my drift!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it would also work well on IBM M1 carbine , but for the Rockola , i think Neon is the way to go


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Danaus29 said:


> Wouldn't Testors model paints work on gun sights? Although there really is glow in the dark and silver nail polish.
> 
> Dh used my pink sparkly polish on the front sight on my rifle. Works great if there's snow on the ground. Not so good against green grass.


I used some floresent (sic) model paint on the back of the front sight blade on a pistol of mine. It worked well on black targets.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

hmmmm, focus on the front sight, it should be absolutely in focus. the target black should be out focus. six oclock, navy, flat tire, center of mass, inverse flat tire, frame hold all must have the target out of focus, front sight in focus. for precision work only black. in fact smoked with carbide black smoke.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Good idea but the only color of nail polish we have around is called, "I'm Not Really a Waitress."


You just need to search out some "Red-dy for Anything" Problem solved.

Mary


----------

